# Is she a netherland dwarf?



## cocoxbunny (May 28, 2016)

When I first got her, I was told she was a Netherland dwarf, when I took her to the vet for a check up she was a little less than a pound. Sometimes I feel like she's too big to be a dwarf bunny for a two-month-old. So does she look like a Netherland dwarf?


----------



## majorv (May 28, 2016)

As of right now, I would say no. The ears are too long and the head doesn't have the shape of a Nethie.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 28, 2016)

I agree with majorv, she doesn't look like a Netherland Dwarf to me either. The ears are far too long and she doesn't have the compact body/face. 

Sorry! She might still be a dwarf mix of some kind though. Just not Netherland.


----------



## cocoxbunny (May 29, 2016)

majorv said:


> As of right now, I would say no. The ears are too long and the head doesn't have the shape of a Nethie.



when i first got her her ears were small like a netherland dwarfs but now i sometimes have doubts. I feel like i've been lied to at the shop which sucks but I'm already in love with this little one so breed doesn't really matter i just really wanted to make sure. I'll probably try again once she's a bit older but thank you!


----------



## cocoxbunny (May 29, 2016)

Happi Bun said:


> I agree with majorv, she doesn't look like a Netherland Dwarf to me either. The ears are far too long and she doesn't have the compact body/face.
> 
> Sorry! She might still be a dwarf mix of some kind though. Just not Netherland.



I do hope that she is a dwarf of some sort because when i was getting a bunny I settled for a small breed considering i didn't have a huge area for a bigger one so hopefully she doesn't get too big.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 29, 2016)

I really wouldn't worry about size--some of our mini ones have been the most active (getting into and on things) while our larger bunnies were active but never wrecked anything. Our biggest was a 20 pound Checkered Giant and she was a sweeetie that loved being cuddled, while our smaller rabbits were more into house demolition.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 29, 2016)

Yup. The smaller breeds need just as much (if not more) space than larger breeds because of their tendency to be much higher in energy!

It is quite rare for a pet store/shop to sell genuine purebred rabbits anyway. Breeders with actual pure breeds sell them directly and for much more. 

Mixed breeds are just as cute, though, and often more healthy anyway.


----------



## bright_eyes (May 30, 2016)

She is so cute! But I agree that she is probably not a purebred Netherland Dwarf.

Honestly, in my personal experience the bigger bunnies tend to be calmer and utilize less exercise space than the spicy little bunnies. Of course there are exceptions and rabbits are highly individual! Good news is, at this point it time she doesn't look like she'll grow up to be very large. Congratulations on your new baby and enjoy her.


----------



## cocoxbunny (May 30, 2016)

Nancy McClelland said:


> I really wouldn't worry about size--some of our mini ones have been the most active (getting into and on things) while our larger bunnies were active but never wrecked anything. Our biggest was a 20 pound Checkered Giant and she was a sweeetie that loved being cuddled, while our smaller rabbits were more into house demolition.



Yes! My little one is extremely active and very clever when it comes to escaping her cage (when the lid is open she jumps out!) I kind of love the little active ones and I'm so happy with the way she is  She does like to cuddle sometimes too


----------



## cocoxbunny (May 30, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> Yup. The smaller breeds need just as much (if not more) space than larger breeds because of their tendency to be much higher in energy!
> 
> It is quite rare for a pet store/shop to sell genuine purebred rabbits anyway. Breeders with actual pure breeds sell them directly and for much more.
> 
> Mixed breeds are just as cute, though, and often more healthy anyway.



I'm fine with a mix breed lol I was just hoping to see what breed she was or what possible mix she may be


----------



## cocoxbunny (May 30, 2016)

bright_eyes said:


> She is so cute! But I agree that she is probably not a purebred Netherland Dwarf.
> 
> Honestly, in my personal experience the bigger bunnies tend to be calmer and utilize less exercise space than the spicy little bunnies. Of course there are exceptions and rabbits are highly individual! Good news is, at this point it time she doesn't look like she'll grow up to be very large. Congratulations on your new baby and enjoy her.



Thank you! And when I got her she was pretty small and grew a little and after that it seems like she stopped growing or maybe I just haven't noticed if she got any bigger. This was when I first got her and brought her home. I fell in love with her the second I saw her! There were lops (I think) at the shop too that I wanted to bring home too but this one really caught my eye.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 3, 2016)

You could try looking up the polish rabbit breed. Your little one looks like she was a very healthy baby lol. She is super cute! Her color is blue Vienna marked


----------

